# اخبار و اعلانات > بک لینک (Back Links) >  طراحی قالب وب مخصوص موبایل

## aqbbqa

سلام. 
‎ی سوال داشتم. در مورد وبسایت هایی که کاملا داخل گوشی به صورت اپلیکیشن نمایش داده میشه (منظورم طراحی ریسپانسیو یا واکنش گرا نیست. آشنایی با موضوع ریسپانسیو دارم) ولی در کامپیوتر هیچ شباهتی به نسخه گوشی نداره. حتی موقعی که پنجره دسکتاپ رو به حالت گوشی میگذاریم اون حالت رو نمی‌بینیم و فقط در گوشی حالت اپلیکیشن هست  و حتی داخل گوشی ازش شورتکات میسازیم. مثل وبسایت دیجیکالا و وبسایت “همراه من “،مربوط به همراه اول.
‎اگه میشه راهنمایی کنید برنامه نویسی این وبسایت ها چه نامی داره ( به نظر چیزی فراتر از حالت ریسپانسیو هست)یا من دقیقا باید دنبال چی بگردم یا چی سرچ کنم. اگه راهنمایی کنید ممنون میشم.

----------

